# Betta Treats



## [email protected]

hey guys i was wondering more about the diet of a betta. I know some people fast their fish one day a week. Should I do this? Also, I feed him floating betta food its like really small circles. He loves them i feed them to him 1 at a time he usually stops eating after i feed him 2 or 3. As a treat I feed him sun dried baby shrimp...is this ok? i have to break it up some so he can fit it into his small mouth though. Are there any treats i wouldn't have to break up? Thanks in advnace.


----------



## majerah1

Frozen foods are much better for him.The way a bettas stomache is designed,they dont digest the freeze dried stuff too well,and if fed too much will cause bloat.I feed all my bettas brine shrimp,frozen and live baby brine,frozen bloodworms and live mosquito larvae.These I dont have to break up.Fasting once a week is fine for them,so if you feed the freeze dried,then its probably good to fast.


----------



## [email protected]

alrighty thanks a lot man


----------



## majerah1

Welcome!And its woman,hahah.


----------



## [email protected]

sorry ma'am  may i ask what type of betta is in your profile picture?


----------



## majerah1

Sure,he is a betta macrostoma.Wild mouthbroder who comes from Brunea Darusalam.I have him and two females.


----------



## allaboutfish

the only thing my betta will eat is algae pellets. i dont know i this is bad or him or not but he doesnt like anything else.


----------



## majerah1

Have you tried to get him pellets or flakes?I usually dont suggest flakes,but tetra bettamin is a hit with most bettas and can be used to wean him onto pellets.Try frozen too.Algae isnt good for him,he needs more protein.They are insectivores,lol.


----------



## [email protected]

hey majerah how can i get a betta macrostoma? they look very unique and i would love to add one to my collection i'd buy a 5 or 10g tank just for him lol


----------



## [email protected]

edit of above* i looked it up it says they require a 40g tank for a macrostoma???? can u give me some insight on this?


----------



## allaboutfish

i feed mine mardley shrimp pellets now. oh and it said 20 gallons for a pair and 10 for 1 where i saw them


----------



## majerah1

I have a pair in a 29 gallon.They get larger than the splendens,about three inches.Also they do best in pairs.They need a well planted well filtered well covered tank,lol.If you are ready to plunge into them after all that,and willing to fork over the money(pairs easily go for about 100 bucks,lol)Then go to aquabid,under the wilds section.Happy bidding.Or,if you (and I,lol)can be a little patient,maybe my male will hold.If and when he does,Ill sell ya a pair for a great price.They are very much worth every penny you pay.Watch this video of a pair spawning.(I dont own this video,its just awesome!):YouTube - ‪BETTA MACROSTOMA SPAWN 1/2‬‏


----------



## [email protected]

cool! hey can u like post a list of different betta types right here so i can research them or maybe u put a bit of info with them ?


----------



## allaboutfish

those kind of look like king bettas to me.


----------



## majerah1

aroberts:Best thing I can do is link you to the IBCSMP.It has every betta species discovered and an overview on them as well.Some things need updated,but its still tons of good info.Itll take too much time for me to tell them all,lol.Betta Species
allaboutfish:They are much different than kings.Check out the slender bodies of the fish,and the shape of the fins.


----------



## [email protected]

haha how many bettas are there? i need a listtttt


----------



## majerah1

Click the link.Seriously it is a list.there are tons.Make ya wonder why we only see one specie in stores.


----------



## [email protected]

i was looking on aquabid and i saw something like plakatt or something like that?? they looked very vibrant


----------



## allaboutfish

im pretty sure thats a type of king betta


----------



## majerah1

Plakats are short finned splendens.They are kept the same way a longfinned betta is.

Whats a type of king betta?


----------



## allaboutfish

the plakat oh and my petsmart has the plakat bettas


----------



## majerah1

King bettas are large bettas.They can be halfmoon,plakat,crown or even veiltail.Most are plakats though.Topic: Giants betta vs regular ones - Welcome To Bettas Friends.


----------



## [email protected]

so you said petsmart has plakat bettas? and they are kept the same way my crowntail would be?


----------



## allaboutfish

at mine yea but bettas are different at every store but on petcos website the also have some.


----------



## majerah1

Go through a breeder.You have more choices and are not supporting the big chain stores.


----------



## [email protected]

well boys i was in walmart today and they got a fresh shipment of bettas and then all the betta stuff was onsale too so i went ahead and rescued a very healthy red male betta who has such long fins and got him a betta tank for 4.50 and the betta water (whats the difference in that and purified???) and set him up at my house he is super happy


----------



## allaboutfish

what size tank?


----------



## [email protected]

it was like a 1 gallon betta tank (i know not sufficient) but it was on sale and it was better than what it was in so i rescueeeed


----------



## majerah1

I know which one you are talking about.Its about a half a gallon.Saw them myself today.The betta water is a waste of money.Dechlor your tap for him and he will be fine.What about a heater?


----------



## [email protected]

actually it is in my brothers room temp stays between 70 and 80 in there and yeah its a half gallon it was so cheap i just had to and he fits in there with plenty of room cuz atm he is still small and i rigged it up with led lights so its pretty cool and the temp is pretty stable its def better than what he was in im thinking of getting another one of the tanks (cuz they so cheap atm) and rescuing another betta


----------



## allaboutfish

would you think of upgrading to a 10 gallon with a divider in the future? i really hate when ppl keep them in less then 5 gallons.


----------



## [email protected]

as soon as i get a job im going to buy them all seperate 5 gallon tanks lol i start my new job in a few weeks. i know they need room to swim and a heater to be constantly warm lol


----------



## allaboutfish

awesome! wish i could do that. cant have over 3 tanks.


----------



## [email protected]

why not? and anyway i have a 10 gallon tank empty in my closet but i mean no sense in setting it back up the lights are all broken and stuff and they were incandescent so i hated the look in the water all yellow like so i am gonna buy 5 gallon tanks with led lights lol


----------



## allaboutfish

y not buy a new light for the 10 gallon? cant have anymore bc im in a rental house and upstairs.


----------



## [email protected]

i was going to buy 2 compact fluorescent bulbs for it but they are 6 dollars each and plus i'd have to make a divider and the filter system on it broke too so i'd have to buy a new one (wouldn't have too but its a thought) and i'd definately have to buy a new heater for it cuz that one broke too (power surge is why it all broke)


----------



## allaboutfish

oh


----------



## ufimych

I treated my bettas, as well as tiger barbs with all kind of unusual things. Most usual were Enchitraeus albidus, bloodworms, dafnia and cyclops. I always prefer live food. However, I treated them with earth worms, collecting the smallest of them after heavy rains. Other unusual treats were small pieces of chicken liver cut with a razor blade, pieces of raw salmon, lean chicken and lean beef. When cutting meat for fish, take care so pieces would be small enough for betta to swallow without difficulty.


----------



## DVader

Was going to start a Thread asking about Betta food and treats, but found this one. Guess it's better to do a "Search" for topics first rather than automatically starting a new Thread question that's already on the forum. *BUT*, if I don't hear from anyone, since it's not a new Thread, I will start up a new one.

Anyway, would like to know which is BETTER........Freeze-Dried Bloodworms and Brine Shrimp, for a treat, or the frozen type? Also bought, a few weeks ago, TetraBetta Floating Mini Pellets for regular feeding. Anyone here use this Brand or is a different one better? 

Haven't got the Betta yet, but doing some research/asking things beforehand. 

We *WANT* a happy Betta!


----------



## majerah1

Frozen is always best 


The pellets are good, my fish always enjoyed them. Just remember variety.


----------



## DVader

majerah1 said:


> Frozen is always best
> 
> 
> The pellets are good, my fish always enjoyed them. Just remember variety.


Out of curiosity, why is frozen best? What do you mean by "variety" in pellets?


----------



## majerah1

Variety in food, in general. Several types of frozen and a good pellet type or two. If you feel like it, live is welcomed voraciously.

Freeze dried is a bit too dry for bettas. The way their bellies are it can cause bloat, which is the same reason flakes are not really good for them as well Frozen will look more fresh and smell more fresh to the fish and usually accepted easier. Also the process of freeze drying does remove some of the nutrients, whereas the freezing does not. It is flash frozen instead of dried.


----------

